# knitted layettes



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Here are a few of my latest baby layettes that I donate to the city hospitals.
It is such fun to knit these for those who need them.
JoanCB


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow what a lovely set of things for the babies in your area. Such detail and love in each one. God Bless you on your wonderful work for our smallest neighbors.


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

What a wonderful gift of love. You are a special angel to those in need. Beautiful work also.
I would like to get a copy of the pattern of the yellow set if possible.
Thanks in advance and God Bless your wonderful deeds.
Maimie


----------



## karwal (Mar 24, 2012)

Your sets are just breath taking. God Bless you and the little ones that will wear them.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

What a blessing to bestow. Every mom wants her baby to be treated specially.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Your outfits are gorgeous. Each one is lovely. God Bless you for helping the little ones. Your work is outstanding!!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Maimie said:


> What a wonderful gift of love. You are a special angel to those in need. Beautiful work also.
> I would like to get a copy of the pattern of the yellow set if possible.
> Thanks in advance and God Bless your wonderful deeds.
> Maimie


Thank you for your kind words. 
Sorry the yellow pic came through sideways. Don't know why !!!!
Google " Plymouth Yarns free pattern .. F207 " for the pattern.
Joan


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## tatty82 (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh they are beautiful, x


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you for the Pattern info. I printed this out already too. I have to get to work on my Sept Hospital gifts. I am kind of behind.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Thank you for the Pattern info. I printed this out already too. I have to get to work on my Sept Hospital gifts. I am kind of behind.


Good for you !!! This is a nice pattern as it is a top down, and comes in 3 sizes. I made the smallest size and it is just right for a new born.
|Happy Knitting,
Joan


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

They are all gorgeous. How wonderful of you to spend so much time and effort into making these precious gifts. How blessed the babies who receive them. May only good things come your way.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

All are beautiful.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful sets xx


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

they are all beautiful you really live up to the signature under the pictures God bless


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

what a brilliant idea...i am new to knitting but have found that i love making a particular baby sweater...problem no more babies coming in our family. This solves my problem. I can make them and donate them to the hospital. I am inspired!


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

You work is so beautiful and you are so generous to do this for those in need. God will Bless you.

Robin in MA


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

chrissyf said:


> what a brilliant idea...i am new to knitting but have found that i love making a particular baby sweater...problem no more babies coming in our family. This solves my problem. I can make them and donate them to the hospital. I am inspired!


Hi, I am so pleased to donate to those in need as my family is past the baby stage. I have 5 great-grandchildren aged 4-8 years.I have been knitting baby things all my life for family and friends, so love to keep knitting these sets. Such fun , and such a good cause. I know they are appreciated.
Have fun !! 
Joan


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

bettytee said:


> they are all beautiful you really live up to the signature under the pictures God bless


Thank you, that is my motto, as it was also my Mother's. I've been knitting for others for 70 years !! My, that sounds awful !! ha ha. But, it is true as I started ats a child and have always had knitting on the go.
Thanks for your lovely comments.
Joan


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Gorgeous layettes!


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Love your work..the outfits will be so nice to give as you are doing. Giving of oneself is the best gift on earth. I love all of them and want all the patterns. LOL... keep making them so we can enjoy them and the babies will, too.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Lorraine2651 said:


> Love your work..the outfits will be so nice to give as you are doing. Giving of oneself is the best gift on earth. I love all of them and want all the patterns. LOL... keep making them so we can enjoy them and the babies will, too.


Thank you so much !! You are so kind with your good words. I am still knitting baby sweaters !!!
made half of one tonight!! lol
Joan


----------



## eilenablue (Feb 15, 2012)

Beautiful layettes, made for beautiful babies, knitted by a beautiful lady with a beautiful, kind heart. Well done!!!


----------



## Pollyfisch (Jul 30, 2011)

These are so lovely - for special little babies. Just beautiful.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Gorgeous...and the blessings that they give the families that receive them.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

you have been busy lovely sets


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow,what wonderful work you do for the wee ones they are all very,very pretty.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

what a lovely job you have made of all of them. well done you. I am sure that the hospital will love them. may the Lord bless this work.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

all sets very pretty!


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful.
Bravo.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Bless you these are beautiful!!!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful sets! What a joy to be able to knit for a cause. Bless you!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Joan, you make the most precious layettes, always knit to perfection. Great, great layettes given with such love. God Bless you!


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

I have just finished one of the 5 hour sweaters and I have to say it took me a liiiiiiiitle longer than 5 hours to do so. I kept on losing a stitch or gaining a stitch - unpicked and went back again - and again and again - several times over. Now that I have got the hang of it I am going to make more as it is simple once you get it! Will post pic shortly


----------



## acarro8 (Mar 31, 2011)

they are all beautiful! such lucky babies.


----------



## Grannyof5 (Nov 17, 2011)

Your sets are lovely. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Your outfits are beautiful...


----------



## tgal (Apr 26, 2011)

You are a blessing!!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Very lovely baby sets!!


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

Joan your layettes are gorgeous. I saw the pattern for the yellow sweater which I printed out but do you have a pattern for the matching hat? I didn't see that on the website but maybe I'm just blind! (I was up too early this morning!) Also, the baby booties go beautifully with the set. I wouldn't mind a link to that pattern either if possible. Thanks so much!


----------



## Bluethunder (Oct 14, 2011)

I want to make a baby sweater that is in one piece. I don't like setting the arms. Made a few 5 hour sweaters but again trying to avoid setting in arms.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

So gorgeous!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

They are all pretty, but my favorite is the yellow. I'm sure someone will appreciate all your work


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Fabulous


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

adorable sets.


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

How do you find the time? The are just lovely.


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful work and adoable sets


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Your work is awesome. You are truly an angel and I know the receiving baby and family will cherish this gift. God bless you.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

The layettes are beautiful, JoanBC!! Could you please tell me where to find the Hello Baby cardigan. I would be most grateful. I think it would look wonderful on my grandson!

Thank you. Kim


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

wow! have you been busy! Love them.


----------



## meknitty (May 1, 2011)

people like you make the world a wonderful place. would love the patterns for the first two in yellow and the hello yellow and green one. horray for you and your good works.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

You are an angel!!!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

homesweethome said:


> The layettes are beautiful, JoanBC!! Could you please tell me where to find the Hello Baby cardigan. I would be most grateful. I think it would look wonderful on my grandson!
> 
> Thank you. Kim[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

All are adorable and how wonderful of you to donate those to your local hospital!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Your little sets are so sweet and beautiful! Isn't it nice to think of precious new babies going home from the hospital cuddled in the products of your loving hands?


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Each set is so lovely. Imagine the joy of those receiving them!


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

It blesses my heart each time I see the beautiful gifts
made by KF members for those who truly need to be loved!!!
God bless you abundantly! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

They are all so pretty and I know they are so appreciated. You must get great satisfaction from doing such a worthwhile thing!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

ernai said:


> I have just finished one of the 5 hour sweaters and I have to say it took me a liiiiiiiitle longer than 5 hours to do so. I kept on losing a stitch or gaining a stitch - unpicked and went back again - and again and again - several times over. Now that I have got the hang of it I am going to make more as it is simple once you get it! Will post pic shortly


Keep knitting ! It will be easier each time. I will look forward to seeing your picture !
Joan


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

They are all beautiful


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

All of your sets are wonderful. Your work is very neat and I see the love you put into each stitch. Bless you.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Bluethunder said:


> I want to make a baby sweater that is in one piece. I don't like setting the arms. Made a few 5 hour sweaters but again trying to avoid setting in arms.


You might like to try the 5 hour sweater - Boy's version.
It is a top down pattern and the sleeves are sewn up... I crochet them together... before the rest of the sweater is done. So... no finishing other than the buttons.
I sometimes make other top down sweaters this way.
Joan


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

westwood said:


> How do you find the time? The are just lovely.


At my age I have lots of time !! I've been knitting for 70 years !! I knit every evening while watching tv with my husband, so that's at least 3 hours. and sometimes during the day > lol.
I am making ruffled scarves at the kitchen table, and / or baby hats for the hospitals.
My hands just have to keep busy !
Joan


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

The little yellow sweater is free on Ravelry. You can get it here:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/f207-top-down-baby-sweater

Robin in MASS


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

butterweed said:


> The little yellow sweater is free on Ravelry. You can get it here:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/f207-top-down-baby-sweater
> 
> Robin in MASS


Thanks for doing that, Robin. Should save me a bunch of PMs. lol
Joan


----------



## kaykay (Apr 1, 2011)

All of them are beautiful!! Such nice work. Could you tell me where to find the mint green pattern? Love the color and the pattern. Thanking you in advance. kaykay


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

JoanCB, they are gorgeous. God Bless you for donating such lovely outfits to the hospital. They will be gratefully received. Good blessings will be sent your way, I'm sure.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

kaykay said:


> All of them are beautiful!! Such nice work. Could you tell me where to find the mint green pattern? Love the color and the pattern. Thanking you in advance. kaykay


Sorry, I don't have the pattern for that as it is a combination of patterns from the UK. I used the crew neck basic patttern from one and the pattern from another !!


----------



## yarnbea (Jun 11, 2012)

Beautiful sets. Love em all. It is so much fun creating and making baby items.


----------



## pattisark (Feb 4, 2011)

all of your sweaters are wonderful, I have 3 grandbabies and a new one on the way, I would love to try the pattern for the green sweater, ( little me) could you share the pattern or where to find it?
thank you
pattisark


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

These are absolutely precious!


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

yellow pattern is it available on line?


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

cheri49 said:


> yellow pattern is it available on line?


Yes, check the link on the post on this page. It's on Ravelry.


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Too gorgeous for words!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Thank you to all my fellow knitters on KP. Your comments are so kind. It's a bit embarrassing to read all these beautiful words of praise, but I am doing what I enjoy. It is such a nice feeling to help others. I'm pleased to be able to share my ideas and patterns with others who can use them. This is where I get so many patterns , too. I love to put them to use.
Thank you again so much !!!!
JoanCB.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful knitting and will be so well received.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I take it you don't sleep much. They are all beautiful!

Anita


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

aknitter said:


> I take it you don't sleep much. They are all beautiful!
> 
> Anita


Ha ha ! I get my 8 hours. I knit very fast... continental. and I have 70 years experience. I'm sure I have made hundreds of layettes over the years. aever since high school. I was doing 40 sweaters each year for about 10 years . They were Intarsia patterns for family and a friend who had a craft store.
What can I say. I love knitting !!!
Thanks !
joan


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Any mother would be proud to have one of these for her newborn!


----------



## maddyvan (Feb 16, 2011)

I love them all! You are going to make several families very happy.


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

JoanCB said:


> Thank you to all my fellow knitters on KP. Your comments are so kind. It's a bit embarrassing to read all these beautiful words of praise, but I am doing what I enjoy. It is such a nice feeling to help others. I'm pleased to be able to share my ideas and patterns with others who can use them. This is where I get so many patterns , too. I love to put them to use.
> Thank you again so much !!!!
> JoanCB.


I share your same sentiments, Joan. It gives me great pleasure doing my handcrafted projects for those who will appreciate them. And that is the reason why I 'love' doing things for charity!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

When I read your post and then viewed your beautiful sets; I saw images of new mommies with beaming smiles, holding their babies wearing them.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

These are just beautiful....


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> When I read your post and then viewed your beautiful sets; I saw images of new mommies with beaming smiles, holding their babies wearing them.


Yes, I know they are appreciated. A lady in charge of them told me of a new mom breaking down when presented with a set.
She was so overwhelmed. I'm sure this happens often !
It's so gratifying to know they are well received.
Joan


----------



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

You do beautiful work!!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

cherluc said:


> You do beautiful work!!


Thank you !!!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

JoanCB said:


> Here are a few of my latest baby layettes that I donate to the city hospitals.
> It is such fun to knit these for those who need them.
> JoanCB


All your sets are just georgous! Those little ones will be blessed to receive these wonderful outfits. 
God Bless you!


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

Those are all so nice and so beautifully knitted. I bet your work is welcomed with open arms.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

I love them all. I can't wait till I can learn how to knit a sweater...I have grandkids and want to make them for them. These are gorgeous!


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

These are gorgeous .. I'd like all the patterns if possible ... I can send you some in return


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Britty43 said:


> These are gorgeous .. I'd like all the patterns if possible ... I can send you some in return[/quote
> 
> Thank you. They are all available on Ravelry except the green one, and it is a combination of patterns from the UK .. not available.
> #1 .Yelllow sweater ... Fantasy naturale F207
> ...


----------



## newquay (Apr 26, 2011)

And I'm having trouble getting one baby blanket completed!!! Shame on me but yours are so cute. God bless you.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

@JoanCB ... Thank you so much ... Message me your Email if you'd like some of mine


----------



## EmmyPrewitt (Jun 11, 2012)

Those are just beautiful!!


----------



## emotiveyarns (Nov 22, 2011)

That is a really lovely way to spend your time!
I am glad there are nice people like you around


----------



## vickest (Dec 28, 2011)

Just precious!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

emotiveyarns said:


> That is a really lovely way to spend your time!
> I am glad there are nice people like you around


Thank you so much. I think I enjoy making them as much as the new moms enjoy receiving them.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Your baby sets are beautiful.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

TabathaJoy said:


> Your baby sets are beautiful.


Thank you so much.


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

Very pretty and I am sure, much appreciated.


----------



## Woolyouknitwithme (May 13, 2012)

I love these patterns, can you share the source of all these patterns?


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Woolyouknitwithme said:


> I love these patterns, can you share the source of all these patterns?


Yes, check my post at the top of this page. Thank you for your interest.
Joan


----------



## juliejac (May 21, 2012)

well done they are lovely


----------



## Woolyouknitwithme (May 13, 2012)

I wish you where my mother because my daughter is having twins and I have so much to knit I could use the help of Such a great knitter. I would love to receive the patterns for your sweaters.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Woolyouknitwithme said:


> I wish you where my mother because my daughter is having twins and I have so much to knit I could use the help of Such a great knitter. I would love to receive the patterns for your sweaters.


How wonderful to be having twins !! Congrats. 
Check my post at the top of this page for pattern info. They are available on Ravelry... except the green one that is parts of 2 patterns from the UK.
Good luck with your knitting. 
Joan


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow. Those are all great!


----------



## jojo1651 (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow! you have been very busy! Beautiful work for a great cause!!


----------



## jean-k (Apr 23, 2011)

Very sweet - very kind of you to donate them.


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

Curious to know what yarn you used to knit the yellow set in.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

chyann said:


> Curious to know what yarn you used to knit the yellow set in.


The yellow set was knit with Bernat Baby Softee, and it is certainly very soft. Nice for a new baby !!
Joan


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

Thankyou


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

may i ask what size needles you used? The pattern calls for size 9 with a worsted weight yarn. THANKS AGAIN


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

chyann said:


> may i ask what size needles you used? The pattern calls for size 9 with a worsted weight yarn. THANKS AGAIN


I use size 4 1/2 mm needles.


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

Thankyou, plan on making it for my first grand daughter due in august. Already have 3 grandsons. I cannot wait.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

chyann said:


> Thankyou, plan on making it for my first grand daughter due in august. Already have 3 grandsons. I cannot wait.


Congratuations on the expected new arrival. What fun to knit for a little girl.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful - ALL!


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

I especially like the yellow set, but all your work is lovely. I have news to tell u .. I'll try and send an email soon. I'm moving closer to my son.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

These are beautiful.


----------



## kazlc67 (May 16, 2012)

what lovely sets x


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

RockyMtnLady said:


> I especially like the yellow set, but all your work is lovely. I have news to tell u .. I'll try and send an email soon. I'm moving closer to my son.


Thanks, Sheri, the yellow one seems to be quite a favorite. I just finished another set using the same pattern.
I'll be waiting to hear more about your good news.
Joan


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, Joan,
Please post a pic of your latest creation. I love the little yellow sweater and plan to make it in a baby blue for my first grandson who will be born in Oct.

Robin in MA


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Thanks, Robin. Just finished this set for donating to hospitals. Used Fantasy naturale pattern.From Ravelry, same pattern as my yellow one.

Actually I knit the hat and booties while travelling to a square dance campout this week-end. A 2 hour trip !


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, it is winderful, Joan. Thanks do much for posting a pic for us to see.

Robin in MA


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, it is winderful, Joan. Thanks do much for posting a pic for us to see.

Robin in MA


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

butterweed said:


> Oh, it is winderful, Joan. Thanks do much for posting a pic for us to see.
> 
> Robin in MA


Thanks for asking !!! These little layettes are such fun to do, and great to give away !!
Joan


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Those are adorable - love the green set!


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Joan I just love this pattern. BUT I've never knitted a sweater before. I have done mittens, slippers, hats, scarfs, a shawlette and of course... a Huggable bear. Do you think I could do this? Thanks for posting....lovely work!


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Hi Pam,
Of course you could knit a baby sweater. You have lots of knitting experience. I would suggest you try the 5 hour sweater or the Fantasy Naturale... both on Ravelry .com. They are top down sweaters and very easy to knit. Try It !!!
Happy Knitting !,Joan


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Joan you are an angel for doing this, they are simply beautiful and will be received well I am sure.


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Joan, I see another adorable set for a donation you are a very sweet lady for doing all these sweaters forbabies. We need more people in this world like you.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

chyann said:


> Hi Joan, I see another adorable set for a donation you are a very sweet lady for doing all these sweaters forbabies. We need more people in this world like you.


Thank you so much. You are very kind. I am very happy to have found an outlet for my knitting.


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

here's 1 more I forgot to take a picture of. It is from Stokes & Staffordshire my pages and is "Baby set to fit 4-5 lb. baby" by Cynthia. It was shown here on KP recently. This web-site has more free patterns for babies.

I now have 8 layettes to go to the city tomorrow when my friend comes to visit and take them back ! We recently moved 2 hours away, so I'll be sending them when I can.
Joan


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Beautiful...I made my Granddaughter a frilly cardie in the orange Jacquards Floral...was shocked when both fronts ended up matching cos I didn't do anything special..just a lucky fluke...


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Britty43 said:


> Beautiful...I made my Granddaughter a frilly cardie in the orange Jacquards Floral...was shocked when both fronts ended up matching cos I didn't do anything special..just a lucky fluke...


Yes, sometimes I just get lucky !!!!


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Joan CB..did you get my emails??


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Britty43 said:


> Joan CB..did you get my emails??


Yes, I did, thank you. Did you get my thank you reply ??
Joan


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

don't think so...but that's OK glad you got them


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Britty43 said:


> don't think so...but that's OK glad you got them


Check the PMs , yours shows it is unread !! lol.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh I usually get an email telling me there is a pm ... Oh well


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

I love the Jacquard. But I don't think it would be suitable for boy, do you?

Robin in MA


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

Butterweed they have one that has tan white and i think green


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

The orange set with the added design element is lovely. Very pretty and colorful!


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

You have been busy they are adorable, such a great cause too, you are wonderful


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

Britty43 said:


> Butterweed they have one that has tan white and i think green


Also I am working on a baby sweater with Bernat Baby Jacquard in blue, white and green. Really nice for a boy.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

I also like the jacquard it is fun to knit with. I have been busy practicing my crochet and trying to read a crochet pattern. I also tried tunisian plain stuff but my hook was not very good too fat and the yarn did not slide well enough. I am going to LYS on weekend to see if she has any hooks


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

catzndogz said:


> You have been busy they are adorable, such a great cause too, you are wonderful


Thank you for your kind words . They are much appreciated.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow - they are all beautiful and such a worthy cause!


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

They are all beautiful sets


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful work, the colours are great 
well done :thumbup:


----------



## kathyhunt (Dec 9, 2014)

Can you tell me how I can get the patterns for these layettes. Thank You
[email protected]


----------



## pattisark (Feb 4, 2011)

it is the 5 hr baby sweaters, Just type in 5 hr baby sweater. If not email me.


----------

